# Segmented



## skamrath1 (Nov 5, 2012)

So I have been wanting to try and make my own segment blank but need some pointers 1st. What should I use to adhere the materials together? I see some of them with like a silver thing separate pieces. What is that? All points appreciated.


----------



## fitty (Nov 5, 2012)

I use CA for all my segments. I use aluminum from coke cans that I sand off the finish prior to glueing. Others can/will point you in the direction regarding other materials.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 6, 2012)

I get the brass or silver aluminum shim-stock from the local hardware store. That comes in any thickness you want


----------



## Alzey (Nov 6, 2012)

Check out this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/accent-material-102097/


----------



## Mike8850 (Nov 6, 2012)

I use CA glue and aluminum roof flashing. 
After drilling I glue the tubes in with epoxy.
One last thing when drilling go slow.
Mike


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Try this:  You may not be looking to scallop, but it will assist in the steps used and answer some questions.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/steps-i-use-scalloping-*long*-89931/


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 7, 2012)

David had a great point in the thread he linked. These things will blow up because you didn't shave that morning, you had bologna for lunch or it's been to long since you called your mom...metaphorlically speaking of course. I just did a golden buckeye burl, deer antler and aluminum EB (wouldn't recommend that combo for yout first try!) and with 1/16" to go...the sucker let go on me. Good think I have a lot of Pearl-ex! They are a fun and worthwhile type of pen to work on...tough...but worth it!!


----------

